# Making Carbonated/Seltzer Water For Use In Drinks



## somethingsilly (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello!

I'm well-aware that one can buy a seltzer bottle and charge the water as it's dispensed - I've actually tried this. The problem is that the handful of bottles I've used just didn't give me a soda-water fizzy enough for my tastes. In every case, the store-bought bottles had much more fizziness (though I don't like simply buying them as I never use enough before they go flat, and even with the store-bought I still find myself wanting something fizzier.)

So - has anyone any suggestions? Any particular models of seltzer bottle that excel in extreme carbonation? Or any alternative methods to carbonating the water?

Thanks!


----------



## Trilby (Aug 11, 2004)

The NY Times recently had an article about making seltzer water at home:
www.nytimes.com/2007/10/10/dining/10fizz.html?_r=1&oref=slogin


----------



## somethingsilly (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks mate.  Good article, though I wish the writer had summarized the qualities and flaws of more of the models that were written about. But now I've products and brands to search for, and that's a fine start.

Thanks again!


----------



## Akajack (Jun 15, 2007)

this is what you want.



I have three. You keep them in the fridge all the time and from the first to the last it is highly carbonated and perfect. For some reason the glass with the metal outer cover is what does it. Unless you have someone close who fills "three stooges" style seltzer bottles on demand. The soda chargers are on ebay also. No, I won't bid against you on this one, but it's a great price (even with the high shipping) for a good looking specimen. What goes wrong with these is the rubber gasket between the headpiece and siphon tube so make sure you ask the seller if it's solid or has gone "crumbly".


----------



## McKay (Jun 13, 2005)

somethingsilly said:


> I'm well-aware that one can buy a seltzer bottle and charge the water as it's dispensed - I've actually tried this. The problem is that the handful of bottles I've used just didn't give me a soda-water fizzy enough for my tastes. In every case, the store-bought bottles had much more fizziness (though I don't like simply buying them as I never use enough before they go flat, and even with the store-bought I still find myself wanting something fizzier.)


Could you use bottled soda-water in your seltzer bottle, effectively carbonating it twice?


----------

